# Help with 8N problem needed!



## wildman (May 6, 2010)

Hello

I'm a new guy here, so hello everyone!

I have a problem with my 1950 8N that I hope you guys can help me with

My tractor starts right up, runs strong, and cuts (3pt 5foot brush hog) well - for about 10 minutes. After that, the engine starts to bog, like it is running low on fuel, until it dies completely.

When this occurs, my fuel bowl is full.

After the engine cools down, it starts right up, runs well & cuts great for about 10 minutes, then it begins to bog again.

I changed the oil, filter, plugs & wires - same problem

The tractor ran well with no problem all last year (actually last 5 years), with only an annual oil & plug change. This is the first attempt to use the tractor this year, and the described problem is keeping me from cutting my yard.

PLEASE HELP!!!! :dazed:

Thanks!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

No doubt in my mind that the problem is in the coil or distributer. Something is breaking down. My first bet is the coil. Is it still 6 V or changed to 12 V
BTW, Im sorry , I didnt welcome you to the forum. So, Welcome aboard the TF


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll second what Doc said! One other thing to check is the air filter assembly. I was having a heck of a time starting mine. Then, when it DID start, she ran fine for a few, then wanted to die. I cleaned the filter and made sure air was getting good flow, and haven't had a problem since. BTW, I cleaned the air system COMPLETELY last spring. Didn't take long for it to clog up.


----------



## wildman (May 6, 2010)

Thanks guys for the quick responses!

Doc, it is the original 6v system

Fordfarm, I cleaned the air cleaner during the oil change

*I think that I may have found the problem ......*

I shut off the gas at the sediment bowl & pulled the bottom plug of the carb as suggested in another thread. after opening the fuel shut off, fuel trickeled thru the carb instead of a steady stream.

Bottom (carb) filter was clean, so up to the sediment bowl

Not knowing that the fuel line exiting the sediment bowl does not have a filter, I pulled the line and the fitting. I found that the fitting was full of crap - so much so that very little air would make it through the fitting. After pulling all of the crap (grass, straw fiber, etc) out of the fitting, there was absolutely no restriction - air blew right through.

I disassembled the sediment bowl, and need to pick-up a replacement screen, gasket & bail nut in the morning before re-assembling & trying it out.

What was throwing me off was that the sediment bowl was always full of fuel - the problem was on the outlet (fuel line) side of the bowl.

Do you agree that I have probably found the problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes I agree that is your problem. I put a inline flow fuel filter in mine also because I kept having fine rust particals getting into my carb and flooding it. Just a thought., if you do decide on an additional filter, make sure that its a flow filter like for a lawn mower that doesnt have a fuel pump. One fuel will flow freely on and the other kind the fuel will just drip through. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## wildman (May 6, 2010)

*Problem Solved!*

Well, I found that the tightening nut on the bail of the sediment bowl was cracked, so I went to the tractor shop to pick up a new bail assembly. They were on back order,  so I popped for a new complete assembly - $40

Good thing that I did - the sediment bowl connected to the tank (original) flowed slowly, so I changed the entire assembly out. The original assembly was missing the intake screen filter (tank side), and was full of crap.

Apparently, the previous owner did not believe that filters were important, and must have run the sediment bowl without the screen filter for a while as well.

After replaceing everything, the fuel ran in a steady stream through the bottom carb drain plug.

Buttoned everything up, and fired it up - it runs smoother than ever, 40# steady oil pressure! *Not bad for a 60 year old farm tool!*

Thanks for all of the helpful suggestions!


----------

